# Musique Macabre



## Vertigo Mindwarp (Apr 22, 2011)

I just joined this forum and think it's great! 

I want to invite everyone to drop by and tune-in to 

Musique Macabre - Horror & Halloween Radio 

Music For Your Nightmares! 

---VM---


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Already a fan, have been for some time.

Between Larrys Radio link to Halloweenradio at the top of the forum, and Musique Macabre, I have all the creepy tunes I need while hiding from the summer sun, in the dark, in the air conditioning, planning...

"Nightmares happen most everyday
to people like you and me,
but don't expect a nightmare unless you help make it.. to beee...

So you shriek
While I'm slicing
You pray 
while I plan

We'll do whats necessary 'cause
Even a nightmare needs a hand!

You beg
While I babble
You rave
while I rant.
Get help from the undertaker, cause
Even a nightmare needs a hand!

We'll help our tormentors to make our screams ring true,
but we can't do it alone, so, here's what we're gonna.. dooo..

You weep
while I whittle.
You drip 
while I dry.
Lets all try to wail a little 'cause
even a nightmare neeeeeds...aaaa...haaaand!!!"


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I love this station! Thanks for keeping the Halloween spirit alive!


----------



## solares07 (Aug 18, 2010)

awesome. gonna play it everyday now!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Reminds me of when I first started listening to Halloween music on NeverEndingWonder radio. (That is no small praise.) Good mix of stuff.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome, Mindwarp! I live near Pittsburgh...


----------

